# cambio en distribucion teclado (SOLUCIONADO)

## natxoblogg

Hola a todos, ayer actulaice el world y gnome me pedia actualaizacion, asi como 79 paquetes mas, actualice y me ha cambiado miles de movidas, pero con paciencia he ido arreglandolas, el unico problema es que no consigo volver a poner la configuracion del teclado es espanyol, , segui un post que ya publique hace bastante tiempo  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-754142-highlight-.html pero no ha servido de nada, si entro en la configuracion de gnome me pone la configuracion que tenia antes, pero sigue en americano.

Dejo la parrafada del log a ver si veis algo, gracias

```
 ganyan natxo # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux ganyan 2.6.25-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP Mon Jun 29 00:00:20 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 30 June 2009

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 25 11:41:08 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e55c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0760 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0002 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0963 card 0000,0000 rev 25 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 1039,0016 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1025,0083 rev 00 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:6: chip 1039,7013 card 1025,0083 rev a0 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1025,0083 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1025,0083 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1025,0083 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7002 card 1025,0083 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1025,0083 rev 91 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 104c,ac50 card 2400,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 14e4,4318 card 1468,0312 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1039,6330 card 1025,0083 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe2100000 - 0xe21fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:6:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x8c000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x8bffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xe2100000/17, I/O @ 0xa000/7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe1ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe2005000 - 0xe2005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe2004000 - 0xe2004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe2003000 - 0xe2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe2002000 - 0xe2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xe2100000 - 0xe211ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00008100 - 0x0000811f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe2005000 - 0xe2005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe2004000 - 0xe2004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe2003000 - 0xe2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe2002000 - 0xe2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xe2100000 - 0xe211ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00008100 - 0x0000811f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2005000 - 0xe2005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe2004000 - 0xe2004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe2003000 - 0xe2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe2002000 - 0xe2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xe2100000 - 0xe211ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008100 - 0x0000811f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "sis"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis_drv.so

(II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.10.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,

   SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,

   SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),

   SIS660/[M]661[F|M]X/[M]670/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/[M]770[GX],

   SIS340

(II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),

   Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset SIS660/[M]661[F|M]X/[M]670/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/[M]770[GX] found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2005000 - 0xe2005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe2004000 - 0xe2004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe2003000 - 0xe2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe2002000 - 0xe2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xe2100000 - 0xe211ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008100 - 0x0000811f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2005000 - 0xe2005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe2004000 - 0xe2004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe2003000 - 0xe2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe2002000 - 0xe2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xe2100000 - 0xe211ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008100 - 0x0000811f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [25] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [26] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2005/09/20-1, compiled for X.org 1.3.0.0)

(II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others

(II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml

(II) SIS(0): *** for documentation and updates.

(--) SIS(0): sisfb not found

(--) SIS(0): Relocated I/O registers at 0xA000

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(==) SIS(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888

(==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(--) SIS(0): Video BIOS version "2.27.g8" found (new SiS data layout)

(==) SIS(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(==) SIS(0): Using HW cursor

(==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled

(II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k

(==) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled

(II) SIS(0): WARNING: Using the Hotkey might freeze your machine, regardless

(II) SIS(0):          whether enabled or disabled. This is no driver bug.

(==) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is disabled

(II) SIS(0): For information on SiSCtrl, see

      http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#sisctrl

(==) SIS(0): DRI disabled

(II) SIS(0): Checking OS for SSE support is not supported in this version of X.org

(II) SIS(0): If your OS supports SSE, set the option "UseSSE" to "on".

(--) SIS(0): 131072K shared video RAM (UMA)

(--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM

(--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 198.861 MHz

(--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit

(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE8000000

(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xE2100000 (size 64K)

(--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 131072 KB

(II) SIS(0): Using 130496K of framebuffer memory at offset 0K

(--) SIS(0): Hardware supports two video overlays

(II) SIS(0): 

   Dear SiS76x user, your machine is using a shared memory framebuffer.

   Due to hardware limitations of the SiS chip in combination with the

   AMD CPU, video overlay support is very limited on this machine. If you

   experience flashing lines in the video and/or the graphics display

   during video playback, reduce the color depth and/or the resolution

   and/or the refresh rate. Alternatively, use the video blitter.

(--) SIS(0): Detected SiS302LV video bridge (Charter/UMC-1, ID 1; Rev 0xe1)

(--) SIS(0): No CRT1/VGA detected

(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/plasma panel (1280x800, 2, non-exp., RGB18 [2cc106])

(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled

(II) SIS(0): Separate Xv gamma correction for CRT1 is disabled

(II) SIS(0): CRT2 gamma correction is enabled

(--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 397.722 MHz

(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation1 0x04 (for LCD=CRT1)

(--) SIS(0): 302LV/302ELV: Using EMI 0x600d703f (LCD)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(--) SIS(0): CRT2 DDC probing failed

(==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 10 MHz

(--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 290 MHz

(II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes

(II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor HSync range

(II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor VRefresh range

(II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode

(II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.

(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-80.00 kHz

(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 59.00-61.00 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh value of 71.00 Hz

(WW) SIS(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

(II) SIS(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 290.64 MHz

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x720" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "848x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "856x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x854" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x854" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x854" (unknown reason)

(--) SIS(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1280x800" (1280x800) (For CRT device: 107.9 MHz, 63.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1280x768" (1280x768) (For CRT device: 107.9 MHz, 63.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1280x720" (1280x720) (For CRT device: 107.9 MHz, 63.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 65.1 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x576" (1024x576) (For CRT device: 65.1 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "960x600" (960x600) (For CRT device: 41.5 MHz, 37.1 kHz, 60.0 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "960x540" (960x540) (For CRT device: 37.3 MHz, 33.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "768x576" (768x576) (For CRT device: 35.0 MHz, 35.9 kHz, 60.1 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "720x576" (720x576) (For CRT device: 32.7 MHz, 35.9 kHz, 60.1 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "856x480" (856x480) (For CRT device: 33.9 MHz, 31.7 kHz, 59.8 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "848x480" (848x480) (For CRT device: 33.7 MHz, 31.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x480" (800x480) (For CRT device: 39.8 MHz, 37.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "720x480" (720x480) (For CRT device: 28.3 MHz, 31.6 kHz, 61.0 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 25.1 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 59.7 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x400" (640x400) (For CRT device: 25.1 MHz, 31.6 kHz, 71.6 Hz)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "512x384" (512x384) (For CRT device: 32.6 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D))

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "400x300" (400x300) (For CRT device: 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D))

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "320x240" (320x240) (For CRT device: 12.5 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 60.7 Hz (D))

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "320x200" (320x200) (For CRT device: 12.5 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 70.9 Hz (D))

(==) SIS(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) SIS(0): 2D acceleration enabled

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe2100000 - 0xe211ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe2005000 - 0xe2005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe2004000 - 0xe2004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe2003000 - 0xe2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe2002000 - 0xe2002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe2100000 - 0xe211ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [17] 0   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000200f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008100 - 0x0000811f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [28] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [29] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) SIS(0): initializing int10

(II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 2.27.g8

(==) SIS(0): Write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x8000000)

(II) SIS(0): Setting standard mode 0x16

(II) SIS(0): SiS76x/UMA: two video overlay(s) available in current mode

(II) SIS(0): RENDER acceleration enabled

(II) SIS(0): Framebuffer from (0,0) to (1279,26097)

(II) SIS(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   8x8 color pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

      32 8x8 color pattern slots

(--) SIS(0): CPU frequency 1800.07Mhz

(II) SIS(0): Benchmarking system RAM to video RAM memory transfer methods:

(--) SIS(0):    Checked libc memcpy()...    426.7 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0):    Checked built-in-1 memcpy()...    427.0 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0):    Checked built-in-2 memcpy()...    80.7 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0):    Checked MMX memcpy()...    423.4 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0):    Checked 3DNow! memcpy()...    423.9 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0):    Checked MMX2 memcpy()...    460.7 MiB/s

(--) SIS(0): Using MMX2 method for aligned data transfers to video RAM

(--) SIS(0): Using MMX2 method for unaligned data transfers to video RAM

(==) SIS(0): Backing store disabled

(==) SIS(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) SIS(0): Using SiS300/315/330/340 series HW Xv

(II) SIS(0): Default Xv adaptor is Video Overlay

(II) SIS(0): Initialized SISCTRL extension version 0.1

(II) SIS(0): Registered screen 0 with SISCTRL extension version 0.1

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button
```

Perdonad por no escribir acentos y enyes

----------

## gringo

el mismo log te lo dice : estás cargando la distribución en inglés 

```
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us" 
```

en caso de que uses hal, estás seguro de que tienes el /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi bien puesto ?

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## natxoblogg

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">es</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

Si lo tengo bien, o por lo menos creo yo, el problema es que me carga en ingles, por q????

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

El gnome, creo que tiene una opción de configuración del teclado dentro de alguno de sus menús(estilo windows), prueba a mirar por ahí..., si mal no recuero a mi me pasaba lo mismo y tenía que ir a algún configurador para añadirle mi distribución de teclado, decirle que era la predeterminada y además quitar la de US porque si no seguía usándola...

Ahora uso el xfce, y ahi te vas a /configuración/teclado/distribución de teclado... y haces lo que te he dicho, en gnome será algo muy parecido, creo que es dentro del centro de control(gnome-control-center)/teclado/distribución...

un saludo a todos

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola will198, es lo primero q encontre, pero es es debido a algo del gnome, de echo en el gnome, lo tengo en espanyol y con la configuracion del acer, q es mi portatil, no tiene las de eeuu, asi que no se.

----------

## will198

Pues a mi no me iba en consola y aqui me dieron la solución, pñor si te sirve:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-790343-highlight-.html

```

loadkeys es
```

me imagino que no sera la solución pero por probar...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si el log de X dice que el teclado se carga en inglés entoces descarta Gnome, el problema es mas abajo, mucho antes. Si gnome tiene alguna utlidad para mapear el teclado que hubiera cargado Xorg por otro, desconozco del tema pero podría ser una solución no tan elegante pero funcional en si.

Otra posibilidad podría ser pasar de HAL y configurar el teclado "a la vieja usanza" desde el archivo xorg.conf, basta con agregar a tu xorg.conf en la sección server layout:

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "false
```

Otra mas: Recompilar xorg-server sin soporte para HAL, exactamente el mismo resultado.

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

 

El problema lo puedes tener aquí, cambia la codificación a UTF-8. Hace poco a Stolz le pasó algo parecido pero con synaptics.

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola inodoro, el problem es que no tengo compilado el xorg-server con hal:

```
ganyan natxo # eix xorg-server

[D] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  [m]1.5.3-r6 [m]~1.5.3-r7 [m]1.6.3.901-r2 [m]~1.6.4 [m]~1.6.5 [M]~1.7.0.902 {3dfx debug dmx hal input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_citron input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_penmount input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tslib input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl tslib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi xorg}

     

         Installed versions:  1.3.0.0-r6(10:55:42 30/06/09)(dri input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 nptl video_cards_sis xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_calcomp -input_devices_citron -input_devices_digitaledge -input_devices_dmc -input_devices_dynapro -input_devices_elo2300 -input_devices_elographics -input_devices_evdev -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_hyperpen -input_devices_jamstudio -input_devices_joystick -input_devices_magellan -input_devices_microtouch -input_devices_mutouch -input_devices_palmax -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_spaceorb -input_devices_summa -input_devices_synaptics -input_devices_tek4957 -input_devices_ur98 -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom -kdrive -minimal -sdl -video_cards_apm -video_cards_ark -video_cards_chips -video_cards_cirrus -video_cards_cyrix -video_cards_dummy -video_cards_epson -video_cards_fbdev -video_cards_fglrx -video_cards_glint -video_cards_i128 -video_cards_i740 -video_cards_impact -video_cards_imstt -video_cards_intel -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_neomagic -video_cards_newport -video_cards_nsc -video_cards_nv -video_cards_nvidia -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeon -video_cards_rendition -video_cards_s3 -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_siliconmotion -video_cards_sisusb -video_cards_sunbw2 -video_cards_suncg14 -video_cards_suncg3 -video_cards_suncg6 -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_sunleo -video_cards_suntcx -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_tga -video_cards_trident -video_cards_tseng -video_cards_v4l -video_cards_vesa -video_cards_vga -video_cards_via -video_cards_vmware -video_cards_voodoo)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers
```

Y como ves instalar una nueva version de xorg-server pues como que no, ya que todas las que he instalado mas nuevas me cascaban y al final siempre tenia que tirar de esta antigua version.

he probado a poner lo que me has dicho en el xorg.conf, pero nada, sigue igual.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si estás usando xorg-server sin soporte para HAL, entonces no hace falta el archivo /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi por que no se usa el driver evdev (que por lo que veo en tu log de xorg-server así es) si no que simplemente se respeta lo que diga xorg.conf. 

Pega tu xorg.conf por favor.

Salud!

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Hola, utiliza este a ver si se soluciona:

```

dexter4@gentoo /etc/hal/fdi/policy $ cat 10-x11-input.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

<match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

       <match key="input.device" contains="usb">

        <merge key="input.x11_options.StreamsModule" type="string">usbms</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Protocol" type="string">VUID</merge>

       </match>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbRules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           kbd otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">kbd</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">pc105</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

       <match key="input.device" contains="usb">

        <merge key="input.x11_options.StreamsModule" type="string">usbkbm</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Protocol" type="string">VUID</merge>

       </match>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">es</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbVariant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

y reemplaze a ese fichero como root:

```

cd /etc/hal/fdi/policy

rm 10-x11-input.fdi

nano -w 10-x11-input.fdi

```

reinicie a hald:

```

#/etc/init.d/hald restart

```

salga de las X o sea reinicielas y deberia rolar el teclado en español ahora, si no funciona asi, favor de abisar

Otra cosa, recompile al xorg-server con soporte con hal o sino no servira de nada reiniciar al hald, aunque podria funcionar de todos modos  :Smile: 

Saludos!!!

----------

## natxoblogg

mmmmmmmmm, no lo siento, no me funciona. y no me gustaria actualizar el xorg-server, ya que me dan problemas los demas mas nuevos. alguna otra idea??

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Pega tu xorg.conf.

Salud!

----------

## natxoblogg

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2" #antes en el segon ("") posaba "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "Accel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "TurboQueue"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FastVram"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HostBus"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RenderAcceleration"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceCRT1Type"         # <str>

        #Option     "ForceCRT2Type"         # <str>

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "Vesa"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MaxXFBMem"             # <i>

        #Option     "EnableSiSCtrl"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWCursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWCursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseColorHWCursor"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # <str>

        #Option     "Reflect"               # <str>

        #Option     "Xvideo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "InternalModes"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "OverruleFrequencyRanges"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RestoreBySetMode"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceCRT1"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvOnCRT2"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation"    # <i>

        #Option     "PDC"                   # <i>

        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation2"    # <i>

        #Option     "PDC2"                  # <i>

        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation1"    # <i>

        #Option     "PDC1"                  # <i>

        #Option     "EMI"                   # <i>

        #Option     "LVDSHL"                # <i>

        #Option     "ForcePanelRGB"         # <i>

        #Option     "SpecialTiming"         # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "UseROMData"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseOEMData"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "YV12"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CHTVType"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CHTVOverscan"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CHTVSuperOverscan"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CHTVLumaBandwidthCVBS"    # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVLumaBandwidthSVIDEO"    # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVLumaFlickerFilter"    # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVChromaBandwidth"    # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVChromaFlickerFilter"    # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVCVBSColor"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CHTVTextEnhance"       # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVContrast"          # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVEdgeEnhance"      # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVAntiFlicker"      # <str>

        #Option     "SISTVSaturation"       # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVCFilter"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SISTVYFilter"          # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVColorCalibFine"    # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVColorCalibCoarse"    # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVXScale"           # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVYScale"           # <i>

        #Option     "TVXPosOffset"          # <i>

        #Option     "TVYPosOffset"          # <i>

        #Option     "SIS6326TVAntiFlicker"    # <str>

        #Option     "SIS6326TVEnableYFilter"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SIS6326TVYFilterStrong"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SIS6326TVForcePlug"    # <str>

        #Option     "SIS6326FSCAdjust"      # <i>

        #Option     "YPbPrAspectRatio"      # <str>

        #Option     "TVBlueWorkAround"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorHWCursorBlending"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorHWCursorBlendThreshold"    # <i>

        #Option     "CRT2Detection"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceCRT2ReDetection"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SenseYPbPr"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT1Gamma"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2Gamma"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "GammaBrightness"       # <str>

        #Option     "GammaBrightnessCRT2"    # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2GammaBrightness"    # <str>

        #Option     "Brightness"            # <str>

        #Option     "NewGammaBrightness"    # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2Brightness"        # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2NewGammaBrightness"    # <str>

        #Option     "Contrast"              # <str>

        #Option     "NewGammaContrast"      # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2Contrast"          # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2NewGammaContrast"    # <str>

        #Option     "CRT1Saturation"        # <i>

        #Option     "XvGamma"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "XvDefaultContrast"     # <i>

        #Option     "XvDefaultBrightness"    # <i>

        #Option     "XvDefaultHue"          # <i>

        #Option     "XvDefaultSaturation"    # <i>

        #Option     "XvDefaultDisableGfx"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvDefaultDisableGfxLR"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvChromaMin"           # <i>

        #Option     "XvChromaMax"           # <i>

        #Option     "XvUseChromaKey"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvInsideChromaKey"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvYUVChromaKey"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvDisableColorKey"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvUseMemcpy"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BenchmarkMemcpy"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseSSE"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvDefaultAdaptor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ScaleLCD"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CenterLCD"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnableHotkey"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceCRT1VGAAspect"    # <str>

        #Option     "ForceCRT2VGAAspect"    # <str>

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedFBAuto"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"             # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"          # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2Position"          # <str>

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "MergedDPI"             # <str>

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinviewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "sis"

   VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"

   BoardName   "661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Txema

Mira que os complicáis a veces la vida...

Si usas HAL se usan los archivos .fdi de HAL, si no lo usas se usa el archivo propio de xorg, xorg.conf, que es lo que tienes que hacer tú, y no se mezclan archivos de uno y otro, porque sencillamente no van a funcionar.

Añade a xorg.conf

```
Option          "XkbLayout"     "es"
```

dentro de:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection 
```

Saludos.

----------

## natxoblogg

Gracias txema, asunto solucionado, y si tenias razon era una tontería.

Gracias a todos!!

----------

